# New Slot Shop in Westfield, NJ



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey I was racing @ Henry Harnish's yesterday and there was some chatter about a new shop being opened by Zack ( i don't know his last name). Zack is seen at all of the east coast shows selling a host of different scale slot stuff. If anyone has info - please enlighten us...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard the same, but have no details. Zach has created some animosity here, so, it might be better discussed elsewhere. 

by the way.....


my information is that the controllers that were in dispute were sitting in the recipients Post Office the whole time Zach was being called a thief and I was called a hater because I didn't know that someone with no interest in this ordeal was incapacitated. 

I note that no public notice of receipt of two identical controllers for one payment has ever been made by the person creating all this turmoil.

why?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Only one ever showed up.
We asked for confirmation,they couldn't supply it.
Drop it Al,you're just raising poop,and i ain't interested in dealing with your shanagins again.
BTW:i owned half the order he couldn't supply,so again you're sucking slew water,so go away and forget about something that "You" had no place sticking your cute little nose into in the first place.
Ask Rick Carter about Zach,Zach used to sell parts at his races,:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is not what your buddy told Zach's Dad on the phone. he said two were at the post office and he(your pal) didn't know there was a Canadian Postal strike.
but, you will call all this lies as well.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,your heads so far up your ass,your looking through mouth again Al.

The initial order was over 500 bucks,on that initial order there was a controller,that yes we got.
The second controller that we had to fight for,was a deal Zach made for parts that he initially said he had and we'd paid for.
He couldn't supply the 140 bucks in parts,and he'd already cashed the check,so he made a deal with Lyle,asking if he could send another controller in leu of the parts that he couldn't supply.
We didn't know there was a Canuck Postal strike,why don't you just call us stupid Al,that's what your thinking anyways so don't be shy:thumbsup:

Get your head outta your ass and drop it Al,you haven't got a clue,and Evans feeding you a line of crap:wave:

Bill can you lock this thread,i'm tired of dealing with this idiot again.
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick, I asked why you hadn't publicly acknowledged what you have gotten.
I didn't go about insulting you or questioning your intelligence. 
you continue to insult and make accusations and now YOU want your buddy to come to your rescue and close the thread. 
you're quite the manly man? aren't you?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nova, I apologize for taking this where it ended up. if I get any real info on the shop, I'll PM you. and whom ever wants to close the thread, go ahead, I could care less.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What am i publicly acknowledging Al,can't you read

We bought and paid for one,the other one was one that "ZACH" made the deal for,not us.

So what in hell do you want acknowledged.
Bill help:thumbsup:

My mistake i see now was sticking up for you Al,when you were one step off being booted over this awhile ago.
You remind me of a womanly woman,things keep coming up over and over again with you don't they Al.
Rick


----------



## oldfellow (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr. alpink this matter has been fully resolved. I did in fact receive two identical controllers. The first one was paid for in December of 2010 which was part of a $500.00 parts order. I received some of the order and Zach was unable to supply me with all the parts even after he had already notified me that he had ALL the parts on hand and needed payment to ship the order. After numerous phone calls and e-mails spanning a period of about 6 months Zach offered to send me a controller to use up the remaining money I had sent him. I receved the second controller and sent an e-mail notifying Zach's dad that I had received it. 

Lyle


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Lyle, thank you. 
that is all I asked about.
good job.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Will there be drag racing & a road course???


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

And outta curiousity,what business is it of yours Al.
Just why in hell did you bring this back-up,having a bad day.
I'm curious if somebody like Zach or Evans are mouthing off ,or is it all you.
What's the answer Al,why are you digging yourself a hole again


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok guys here it is, if you want to see pics and get info about Zach's new place, I suggest this thread is deleted and if 65nova wants to know and see pics, it will be in a different thread, so let me know. 

Enough of this allready. There are 3 sides to every story, His Yours and the truth. I know the truth and everyone here should just move on. Certain people just won't step up. Never Been the type to do it and I don't see it happening anytime in the near future. Not taking no cheap shots here, would like to keep this all civil around here. This place is a great source and want to keep it that way.

Thats it. End of story.

'65 Nova if you'd like to start a new thread i'd be glad to fill you and everyone in on the new Race Place!!! No nonsense in there please. Be done with it. I applaud everyone's efforts but they go wasted. Save your breath all.

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Will there be drag racing & a road course???


I will respond to this when the new thread is opened bud!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe i harbor no hard feelings towards you,and up till today,i didn't really have any bad feelings for Al either.
But the man has a habit of stirring things up that were long ago settled,and weren't any of his business anyways.
I had a vested interest in this all along as i had close to 300 bucks of my money tied up in that order.
I don't really have any hard feelings towards Zach,i figure he's still got a lot of learning to do.
But if we ever deal with him again,it'll be C.O.D that's fer sure:thumbsup:
In fact i was curious to see what him and his dad had set-up.
I only checked this thread because of that fact,a new race place is always good,and i hope they succeed.
If Al hadn't started taking potshots,at us,i'd never of said a thing:thumbsup:.
So please start a new thread


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe,i wanted your version off line,but you ain't answering.
You make the comment "You Know The Truth".
And just what is your version of this story.
Our version is young Zach Wiseglass was gonna rip us off for parts he owed,and if i hadn't taken to phoning his mom and dad at 6 in the morning,we'd of never got what Zach owed us.
So lets hear your side of this story,you're the one with all the truth,so tell us:thumbsup:
Might be wise to shut your buddy up from now on,i ain't letting this drop till i get an apology,and somebody admits we were getting screwed with-out the kiss:wave:

Anybody dealing with Zach Wiseglass should be very very careful
Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Skylark,i ain't kidding,i want some sort of explanation,and i want your version of this story.
I also want a public apology from the mouth piece.
He's caused nothing but trouble,and i want an apology.
So Joe,it might be wise to answer your private messages,i would of settled for an explanation off line,but i'm tired of waiting.
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

only 1 way to settle this!
I need everyone on the BB to send me $500
after I get everyone's money 
the issue will be settled by my dictate!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

As the Armature Turns.................

Tune in next week to hear some of the same old, same old.
Lame


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Tell 'em, Mister Señor Love Daddy...






--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Simma Down Now!


----------



## gabelozano21 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup::wave:

I ain't really mad,i've just decided if Al can ask for a public acknowledgement,i'll keep on till i get one too.:thumbsup:
You might say,i'm tired of his ways,now,i'm gonna play his game his way
Nothing serious guys,:wave:
But thanks for keeping the post at the top:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Al,you should never haved posted.
It was Joe's ball,and personally i think maybe you should of let Joe do the introductions.
I would of wished him nothing but luck.
Why you dug up something from the past,that everybody had put behind them,including Lyle and myself,is something that's still got me scratching my head,so please clue in me in,i'm not overly smart.
I told you when you inquired awhile ago, about whether we'd got the controller,that yes we had,and thank-you for inquiring.
Did you forget,if you'd me asked again offline i would've reminded you, that yes we'd got it,but you kinda went at it the wrong way.
I'm not sure what reaction you wanted,but you sure got one,and i hope it's what you wanted.
Ever hear the saying "Let Sleeping Dogs Lie",maybe give it a thought next time you want to stir things up.
I'm damn sure Joe doesn't really need any help from you on the promotion department,maybe let him speak for himself from now on.

Joe,a word of advive to,watch what you say also.
When you start spouting off "you know the truth",you damn well better back it up.
And i'd like to know how in hell you would know the truth anyways,you listening in on the multitude of phone calls made to Zach and his parents.

Okay,i'm off my soapbox.
Made my point
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am stall waiting for everyone to send me the money!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> As the Armature Turns.................
> 
> Tune in next week to hear some of the same old, same old.
> Lame


:roll: ROTFLMAO :roll:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

slotking said:


> I am stall waiting for everyone to send me the money!


"The Check's in the mail":thumbsup:


----------

